# Ride Like King Day May 27th, 2011



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/news/article/may.27.ride.like.king/15577/

The third annual “Ride Like King Day,” a Giant global event celebrating company founder King Liu’s passion for cycling, will take place May 27. All Giant employees and sales companies around the world, as well as retailers, friends and all cycling enthusiasts, are invited to participate either by joining organized rides or simply riding a bike on May 27. 

Ride Like King Day was initially launched to celebrate King’s renewed commitment to the cycling lifestyle. At age 73, after spending much of his life focused on the business of growing the Giant brand, King reignited his passion for riding. In 2007 he completed a 927-kilometer ride around Taiwan, where Giant is headquartered. 

Since that 2007 ride through Taiwan, King has dedicated much of his time to publicizing the positive virtues of the cycling lifestyle by participating in rides, festivals and events in Taiwan and around the world. 

King has also embarked on several other personal cycling challenges. In May 2009 he completed an intense 20-day ride from Beijing to Shanghai, China. To show support, Giant employees organized their own rides the day before King began his ride through China—and that’s how Ride Like King Day was born. 

After completing that 2009 ride through China, King stressed both the health and social benefits of cycling. “Many people travel in cars, with high speeds and closed windows,” he said. “But on bikes, people greet each other, building human relationships and gradually shaping a more peaceful society.” 

Over the last three years, King and Giant have continued organizing events designed to share that sentiment. As part of its Green World on Wheels initiative, King toured The Netherlands last summer, riding 500 kilometers through one of the world’s most cycling-friendly nations. His ride brought attention to the ways forward-thinking cycling infrastructure can improve health, reduce pollution and enhance quality of life. 

The latest Green World on Wheels Tour took place in January. King joined 21 General Managers from Giant sales and manufacturing companies around the world in the Formosa 900, a 900-kilometer ride through Taiwan. 

It’s in this spirit that Giant will once again hit the roads, paths and trails all around the world on May 27. 

Participation in Ride Like King Day is simple: On May 27, ride a bike. Share your rides with the Giant community on the Giant Facebook page.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Cool to see him on a TCR of all things at 73 years old.

Don't want to over-glorify things here...but considering Giant's role in the industry + his efforts which I'll admit I've been long-unaware of, I guess he's a pretty notable figure in cycling history.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

I hope I am still riding a TCR when I am 73!!!


----------

